# a adult tegu poo nasty but beig ready.



## adam1120 (May 7, 2011)

Can someone take a pic of male adult poop wanna be ready for what I got in store can't be badass at my baby dogs poop


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 7, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing you are a while back,and i found this.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110283

It shows how tegu feces is suppose to look,and how sperm plugs look as we'll.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 7, 2011)

The smell is the worst part.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 7, 2011)

I never thought I would be this interested in poop before .


----------



## reptastic (May 7, 2011)

Just hope and pray that when they get to their adult size they go either in the tub or outside lol cuz it is a pain cleaning it out an enclosure cuz the smell alone is a beast


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> The smell is the worst part.



This is the truth. Mine isn't even an adult and he stinks up the room when he goes in his cage.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 8, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Just hope and pray that when they get to their adult size they go either in the tub or outside lol cuz it is a pain cleaning it out an enclosure cuz the smell alone is a beast



Yeah you might luck out and get a tegu that prefers to poop in its water tub. It is sooo great when they do this lol so much easier to clean. 2 of my tegus always poop in the water, the female poops wherever she feels like..


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 8, 2011)

Looks like I have something to look forward too from my new 3 foot red tegu male.


----------



## Jefroka (May 8, 2011)

I have a routine with Beauregard. After feeding him in his outdoor enclosure I fill up my outdoor sink and let him soak a bit. He usually defecates within a few minutes of being in the warm water.

I lift his tail a bit while he's going, to keep him as clean as possible. Right after he goes I drain the water out and his excrement/urates go right on down the drain.

After he's done I run some water over him and down the sink to clean him and the sink. This works like a charm!

In case you're wondering, this is a beat up old outdoor sink I use for stuff like this and cleaning fish guts in. 

Here's a pic of him in the sink: [attachment=2458]

...Jefroka


----------

